# Long Coat Puppy 14 weeks :)



## amg_smurf (Jan 25, 2013)

This is my long coat German Shepherd pup. She is 14 weeks old and a very smart puppy. She is still a trouble maker, loves to nip and jump on furniture. We are working on house breaking. 

I was on vacation in Europe and brought her back to the US with me! She is from Poland.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She is beautiful! Did you name her yet?


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

She's adorable, congratulations


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

She is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amg_smurf (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you all!  This forum has been such a help and continues to be.

Yes I did name her, she was from an "N" litter, her name is NESKA.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, she's lovely:wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Neska is a great name!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just like a teddy bear, just adorable


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Shes going to be a beautiful dog. looks just like my captains sister.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Mina at 3 months .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

